# The Empty Man



## Talath (Jan 25, 2002)

I feel an emptiness scream at the very fabric of my being.
*I feel your emptiness my love.*
I feel no joy for the life I live.
*I can bring you joy.*
The food I eat is dull.
*The food of life is love.*
The water I drink is flat.
*The springs of life are happiness.*
All colors are shades of gray.
*The heart paints the colors of your life.*
All pleasures are dulled and numb.
*Love enhances all things.*
I feel no love.
*I feel love for you.*
I am alone.
*I need you, my love.*

The world turns without fail. Snow yields to the heat of the sun that rises and sets each day. The tides of the seas rise and fall. The leaves of trees grow become green like a maiden’s eyes. The grass grows and farmers sow their seeds to harvest when the autumn season comes. The bells toll of joy for the coming of spring, a celebration that is the largest of the year. The people flock to dance, drink, and sing in the town streets and squares. The melodious hark of bagpipes fill the air mixed with the sound of gossip and laughter. Every soul is aflame with joy and merriment. But one man in the village of Eigrenha did not share in the celebration.

Perytor sat in the village tavern at a lone table in the farthest corner of the building. He stared hard in to a pint of ale. The ripples in the dark liquid provoked his thoughts. “Why do I feel such pain?” The thought kept reoccurring in his mind. A single thought that drove him to solitude. No matter what he tried to do, he could never think of an answer, just the question.

“Perytor! You’ve sat there for hours, go enjoy the celebration lad!”

Perytor looked up at the barkeeper and saw creases of worry on the old man’s face. He stood up and walked to the bar. He took a seat directly opposite from the barkeep.

“What has happened to you since you retuned from the desert, Perytor?”

“I do not know. I fought valiantly. I conquered the enemy. I performed my duties as a Noble of the Golden Heart. Once I returned, I felt the greatest sadness in the world. I do not know where it came from. It eats away at my soul, Marius. Every day it grows greater like a shadow in the noon day sun. I feel alone Marius, like I need a companion. A woman to love me and care for me in these moments of pain. Do you know how I feel?”

Marius nodded at the each statement. It took him a few moments to gather the words he wanted to say.

“Aye, I know how you feel lad. All men feel such way during the spring if you have no one to experience it with. Find yourself a maiden Perytor. Be happy, and don’t be alone. Enjoy yourself. I know quite a few maidens that would jump off mountains to be the lady of you.”

“It is all well and good Marius, but I do not feel for the women of Eigrenha. They do not seem they could fill the void.”

Marius nodded slowly.

“Maybe you should retire early tonight. A good nights sleep will clear your mind. Go ahead and sleep in one of my rooms. Do not worry about the price.”

Marius handed Perytor a small key for the room upstairs. Perytor held it in his hand tightly in a fist. He looked at Marius for an awkward moment.

“Sleep will not heal my wounds.”

Perytor turned around and walked slowly up the stairs.

**********

Perytor was in the Scaled Desert. For as far as he can see, sand dunes were prominent and overshadowing. The sun pulsed and scorched Perytor in his plate mail armor. He quickly removed it piece by piece until he was in his normal attire. At his side was his most trusted friend, his holy sword, Anglides.

Perytor walked in the direction he faced, coming to no other conclusions at what was a better idea. It seemed as if he had walked miles and miles. The heat bore down on him like a blacksmith’s hammer, and the desert was the blacksmith’s infernal anvil. He continued to walk, until he saw a patch of green in the distance. Mustering all his strength, he ran as fast and as long as he could. When he stopped, he had fallen on a patch of grass.

He was in an oasis. Surrounding a clear pool of water were palm trees and luscious grass. He madly crawled to the edge of the pool and drank the water from his hands. The water was cool and vibrant in taste. He looked up from his drinking to see a woman.

She sat with her back against a palm tree, playing a melodious chant with a flute. She had long black hair that touched the ground. Her eyes were of the purest green. Her clothes were foreign, in colors of purples and blues. Across her face was a transparent veil of sky blue color. She smiled when he met her eyes.

For the first time in weeks, Perytor felt whole again. He felt loved, cared for, happy and joyful. He knew from the instance he saw her that she was to be his lady, and that he would be happy for the rest of is life. 

“You wait here for me?”

“Dear Perytor, love waits for no man, but love finds men in strange ways.”

The woman stood up and went over to him. Perytor was paralyzed with curiosity and attentiveness. She knelt beside him and kissed him on the cheek. Perytor could move again, and he held her in a tight embrace. She whispered in his ear.

“I wait for you in the Scaled Desert. There you will find all you seek Perytor.”

When he awoke, tears were streaming down his face.

It was settled.

**********

Marius had cooked Perytor a splendid breakfast of eggs, potatoes, bacon, and buttered honey bread. He had hoped Perytor would feel better this morning, and that a full breakfast would make his old friend feel even better.

When he had opened the door to Perytor’s room, Perytor was gone.

*End of Part 1*


----------



## Breakstone (Jan 26, 2002)

That's very cool, Talath!

Quite different from the norm.

I must ask: How many players are you running this for?

Did you run this as an introduction for your campaign, or were the player(s) playing at the time?


----------



## Talath (Jan 26, 2002)

This is a prologue story to my home brew setting, actually
It is meant to give background, somewhat


----------



## BadMojo (Jan 26, 2002)

Nice job, Talath!  Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Talath (Jan 29, 2002)

Bump!


----------



## Talath (Feb 1, 2002)

*Part 2*

“Perytor the just, would not be so sust’
On water and bread alone” –Excerpt from ‘The Epic of Perytor Gamash’

Ladar Gamash walked quickly through the halls of his keep. At the stroke of midnight he had been alerted to the whereabouts of his brother Perytor. He was uncomfortable in the halls because of the cold outside. It made the sweat on his body cold and he felt clammy all over. His heart rushed with nervousness. It had been a week since Perytor disappeared from Eigrenha.

He quickly slipped in to the main hall. It was empty at this time for night, save for his Spymaster and one of his spies. They stood in the middle of the hall, speaking in hushed whispers. When they heard Ladar open the door, they had quickly turned to face him, relaxing the hold on their swords when they realized it was their lord.

Ladar approached them. “What news have you for me?”

The Spymaster bowed his head slightly. “My spy here has seen your brother.”

“Yes yes and where is he? Speak of him!”

The spy rose his head to meet the gaze of his lord. “I have seen him in the port city of Lordeth. I was curious as to why he wasn’t in Eigrenha as your advisor; therefore, I monitored his activities. He has chartered a ship out of these isles milord, to the Scaled Desert. I have not uncovered the reason as to why, however. That is all I know.”

The Spymaster nodded, and the lesser spy walked out of the hall. He turned to Ladar, “You looked troubled milord.”

“I was not able to divine any information, except that he was alive. I do not understand why. Perytor wouldn’t hide himself in such manner; it isn’t alike him at all.”

“I do not understand such magicks, and have no room to say. Fortunately milord, I have a spy on the very ship that Perytor has chartered. The spy that you just spoke to assigned one of lesser rank to follow your brother.”

“Excellent. You are dismissed.”

Ladar handed the Spymaster his reward of gold coins in a small bag. He bowed his head and quickly left, while Ladar went to his chambers and slept peacefully for the first time in a week.

**********

The sun was a great gem in the noon sky. The smell of salt water found its way to Perytor’s nose, and he inhaled it with a happy sigh. The sound of crashing waves was music to his ears. He had decided to go without a shirt, to tan his pale skin. The heat on his back was soothing. For the first time in months, his life seemed better. He was in such a good mood he had challenged some of the crew to arm wrestling; he had almost bested all of them.

To Perytor, life hadn't seemed as good since the carefree days of his youth.

**********

Ladar stared at his polished silver mirror, but the whereabouts of Perytor could not be seen. He stared in vain for something, anything besides his own reflection. For the love of Matrius, he could not scry for Perytor. An image began to form in the mirror. The colors in the mirror twisted into sickly colors of red, brown, and black. A human face appeared, of black hair and red skin, with pupil-less eyes of black, and a voice like the hissing of a snake.

“I know who you seek, and I know who you seek does seek.”

Ladar fell to his knees. “Master, I did not expect a message from you.”

The face gazed at Ladar in amusement. “Stand my pupil, I have much to say.”

“Where is Perytor going, and why?”

“He is sailing to the Scaled Desert, to a place the native people called Kayol Nala.”

“What is it?”

“It is called ‘the fiend gate’ in the common tongue. It is a portal erected inside an ancient temple of evil from the age of decadence. A portal to my realm. Perytor seeks to open the portal.”

“That is nonsense, Perytor is a Noble of the Golden Heart!”

“Watch your tongue pupil!”

Ladar fell to his knees, an overwhelming feeling of fiery pain spread throughout his body. He held himself in agony. He was about to scream when the pain instantly subsided.

“I speak no lies. Perytor wants to open the gate between the material plane and the nine hells.”

Ladar turned and grabbed his spellbook. “I must stop him!”

Again the fiery pain spread over his body. It forced him to walk to the mirror and stand in front. His gaze was forced to connect with the gaze of his master. He could feel sweat running down his face, and an overwhelming fear come over him as the voice of his master raised in power.

“You will do no such thing!”

The master’s voice lowered again to a normal speaking voice.

“Instead, you will help him to do so. You will sail to the Scaled Desert and travel to Kayol Nala. You cannot teleport yourself there, for mortal magic does not work within its confines. Once you are there, I shall work my fiendish magic through you. Now go to Kayol Nala, or the consequences will be great indeed.”

The fiendish face disappeared from the mirror and Ladar fell to the floor. His body was numb from the pain, and his thoughts were racing. His master has never done this to himself before. One thought dominated his mind.

What have I done?

*End of Part 2*


----------



## DnDChick (Feb 1, 2002)

ARG!  Where is part three?  LOL  Dont keep me waiting!


----------



## Talath (Feb 2, 2002)

*Part 3*

Perytor stepped off the ship with a hearty and merry farewell to the captain and his crew. Indeed, the entire voyage was almost a dream. He was now on foreign shores in a port city called Gragoth; settled by his kinsmen decades ago. The sun was blocked by gray clouds, and the air sung in a cool breeze. After draping his cloak across the crest on his armor to prevent from being recognized, he sighed happily and walked through the busy streets.

In the distance, Perytor saw a tavern by the name “The Troll’s Hand”. It was the first tavern he had seen in a half-hour of traveling, and decided to take his business there.

Inside, men drank and laughed merrily while a fire blazed in the hearth. They sang drinking songs and told popular jokes. They all seemed like they were having a great time. Perytor took a barstool and waited patiently for the bartender to come to him.

“What can I get you sir?”

“An ale, please.”

The bartender quickly tapped a keg of ale in to a large tankard and set it before Perytor. He took a drink, and decided that it had a robust flavor that he liked.

The door opened suddenly and every heard in the bar turned to see. An old crone with wiry white hair and wrinkled skin walked in, leaning on a cane. Her tattered black robe moved in the sudden gust of wind that threatened to extinguish the hearth. 

The barkeeper cried, “Out you old crone!”

Perytor looked at the old woman without saying a word. Slowly, she made her way to Perytor, leaning on a walking stick. He reluctantly looked in to her face, and saw her eyes were almost pure white – she was blind.

“Don’t bother my customers you old witch!”

She lifted a finger at the barkeeper and he fell instantly silent. “Silence!”

The old woman put her hands on Perytor’s face, and she caressed his head. He was feeling very uncomfortable. It was moments before she spoke again.

“You are the doom of us all. For one you would sacrifice ten thousand. You would blindly enter the nine hells for her – and him. She seeks to help you; he seeks to hinder you. You seek her, but you seek him without knowing it. Your life is in great danger – you will not survive. I have come to tell you such, that you may correct your mistakes. If you follow the course chosen for you, you will lose your life, as will thousands others. If you abandon your folly, one will die. You must decide what future will come about. This is your prophecy; do with it what you will.”

The old woman dropped her hands, and slowly made her way out of the tavern. Silence pervaded the jovial atmosphere of the tavern for hours; it would take that long before laughter could find it’s way back home.

**********

It was all clear to Corwyn now. He had shadowed Perytor in to The Troll’s Hand, and listened intently while the old woman had spoke to him prophetically. It was midnight now, and he was sober by choice, for he had a mission at hand.

“Follow Perytor wherever he goes,” Ladar had told him, “find out his intentions. If he has so chosen to open the fiend gate, then I am afraid you must kill him. I know it is harder to do then to say, but for the safety of all, he must not be allowed to open that gate.”

Corwyn surveyed the room, making sure the people in it were either not watching or thoroughly drunk. When he saw that it was opportune, he slipped upstairs to the hall of the rented rooms. He had overheard the conversation between the barkeep and Perytor. “It is the third door on the left,” Corwyn thought. He crept slowly towards the door, keeping a care to not make a sound. When he was there, he pulled out his lock picking tools, and easily opened the door to Perytor’s room.

Corwyn pulled a vial of oil from his belt and dabbed oil on the hinges of the door. It swung without making a sound, and he crept in towards the bed. He saw Perytor sleeping peacefully, with a smile upon his face. It was that detail that made Corwyn cringe and frown. He pulled a dagger from his boot and crept to the side of the bed.

“I am sorry milord, but I do this with great grief. Matrius forgive me.”

*End of Part 3*


----------



## Talath (Feb 2, 2002)

*Part 4*

“What is your name?”

“I am called Kashyat.”

Perytor smiled. They held each other’s hand as they walked on the catwalk of the outer wall that guarded the majestic city of Nashga. Perytor took a few minutes to behold its beauty. White towers that stretched towards the stars with golden domes topping them. In the center of the city was a gigantic palace, far larger then the Gamash Keep at Eigrenha.

“It is beautiful. It takes my breath away, even a second time.”

“It is very beautiful my love.”

Perytor gazed adoringly in to Kashyat’s eyes and softly kissed her.

“This is only a dream Perytor.”

“I know it is a dream. Ever since the first dream of you, I have known they were dreams. When we are together, we will not need dreams.”

Kashyat smiled and embraced Perytor, holding him as if she wouldn’t see him again. But she would see him again the very next night, and it made her all the happier, as well as him.

Perytor turned his eyes toward the desert. An unblemished sea of golden sand. That is when he saw it. A huge domed temple made of black rock that shined sinisterly. The more he looked at it, the more it beckoned him. He could not tear his eyes from it. It had sway over him, and he could not deny it. Kashyat lost her smile quickly and pulled Perytor so he broke the gaze of the temple. His face was seating and creased with worry.

“What is that place?” he asked.

“It is Kayol Nala, an evil temple that should be destroyed but that does not yield to mortal blows. You should not go there.”

“I feel drawn to it. I do not know why. I feel as if I should go there. Something awaits me there.”

“You cannot go there Perytor!”

Perytor looked in Kashyat’s eyes and saw something he had never seen before.

Fear.

“Why does it appear there now? Why wasn’t it here when I campaigned in this desert?”

“It appears once every 1,001 years. In this new-year does it awake. You cannot go there, the consequences are too great!”

“The consequences are greater if I do not.”

Tears streamed down Kashyat’s face. She looked into Perytor’s eyes and saw determination that she could not remove. 

“I cannot explain it Kashyat, I have to go!”

“You must awake now Perytor.”

He looked at her in surprise. “Why must I awake?”

“If you do not, you will lose your life!”

**********

Corwyn brought his dagger high in to the air, hesitating as if he was expecting Perytor to do something. He felt he hesitated to long, and brought the dagger down at Perytor’s chest.

Corwyn struck an empty bed. Perytor had rolled off the opposite side and was now in a ready crouch. Before he could look at his intended victim, Perytor leapt in to the air and used his strength and mass to crash into the assassin and bring him to the ground. 

Before Corwyn realized what had happened, Perytor squeezed his wrist till the dagger was dropped, and he took it himself and held it to his assassin’s throat.

“Give me one good reason why I should not kill you right now for attempting to kill me!”

Corwyn was reduced to a babbling mess. Thousands of thoughts raced through his mind. "I do not wish to kill one who has treated me so well," He managed to say, "Please I beg mercy of you milord! My lord sent me to do so in the best interest of all, please spare me death and give me mercy!”

“Corwyn?”

Perytor dropped the dagger to the floor and rose to his feet, walking backwards and staring at his would-be assassin. Perytor was speechless for many minutes as he stared at Corwyn.

"I am sorry milord, please forgive me! I would have never wished in a thousand years to be your murderer!"

"You are one of my closest friends, why would you kill me?"

"My lord sent me to do so, please forgive me!"

Perytor had his back to the wall, utterly amazed and hurt. He could feel tears stream down his face. It was all unreal, and yet it was very real. Was everyone turning against him?

"Go! Go and never let me see your face ever again!"

Corwyn grabbed his dagger and ran out of the room.

Perytor didn't sleep that night; his heart weighed heavier then his eyelids.

**********

Ladar sat in his cabin of the merchant ship, covering himself with a thick cloak. He had gotten very little rest since the voyage began. He appointed one of his vassals he felt he could trust to govern the isles in his absence, but he still felt uneasy about being away from his duties.

But on this voyage, he had a larger duty then to the people of the isles. He had a duty to humanity, the world, and all of its races. If he could not stop Perytor, it certainly meant the end of the world, as demons and devils poured in to his world.

That is something Ladar could not let happen.

“I feel him Ladar. He is alive. The assassin has failed.”

Ladar looked at his most trusted companion, the elven mindmaster Thesyrius. Where Ladar’s divinations had failed, Thesyrius’s mind powers had succeeded. 

Ladar felt comforted, but troubled at the same time.

“When we reach the shore, we will relentlessly pursue Perytor. If we don’t, there is nothing to stop him.”

*End of Part 4*


----------



## Talath (Feb 14, 2002)

*Part 5*

Perytor stepped quickly on the forest path as he left the city at that morning. He wanted to leave as quickly as possible, to keep what happened off his mind. He did not want to think of it, because it was depressing.

The thick underbrush made it hard for Perytor to keep a steady quick pace, but he managed to do so. One thought drove him to make as much progress as possible.

Kashyat.

He did not notice he was being watched by two parties.

**********

Corwyn watched from the distance. Instead of trying to be quick about traveling, he was being sure-footed and somewhat stealthy, keeping a good distance from Perytor. After the night before, Corwyn wanted to apologize profusely to his friend but found the words not strong enough to express his guilt and sadness. He was also afraid of approaching Perytor in fear of being attacked – not that he would do such a thing normally.

Corwyn decided that he would keep an eye on Perytor and make sure nothing gave him too much trouble. While Perytor is a very competent fighter, Perytor cannot fight in his sleep, or while making camp or eating. If someone caught Perytor defenseless, he would come to his friend’s aid.

Perytor would have done the same for him.

**********

Za’kon had managed to catch a glimpse of Perytor by accident. While re-tying his armbands, he managed to see Perytor through some bushes. Upon closer inspection, he confirmed who it was. It made him cackle with maniacal glee. 

Za’kon remembered watching Perytor as he stabbed his father with Anglides, the holy sword of that wretched Noble of the Golden Heart. It was ten years ago when the devil known as Karyztor appeared on the prime material plane. It was ten years ago that he had been born of the union of Karyztor and a girl virgin as a ritual of sacrifice. It was ten years ago that Karyztor was the leader of a cult of demon followers, on the path to control of the isles.

It was ten years ago that Perytor destroyed Karyztor and destroyed the laid foundation of Karyztor’s plans.

Za’kon developed mentally and physically at an astounding rate, as all half-fiends do. In ten years of time, Za’kon was equal to a warrior of twenty years experience. In another ten years, he will have the warrior expertise of a man of forty years. He will achieve skill beyond what mortals could comprehend. 

But time isn’t something that Za’kon wanted to wait on. The chance to strike at Perytor was now. When will such an opportunity be available again?

To think, Za’kon was going to sail across the sea and fight Perytor in his homeland.

**********

Perytor stopped and quickly drew Anglides when he saw a dark form step out of the bushes. It appeared to be a man, but there was a sinister air about him, and a grin that would frighten animals away. 

“Greetings Perytor Gamash.” Za’kon said.

“Who are you?” Perytor asked.

“Interesting that you do not remember me. But I am sure ten years ago you were not aware that a child was born of fiendish blood. A son of Karyztor, the most devilish of devils.”

Perytor was stunned. He stared at the man with a mixture of fear and amazement.

“You do remember ten years ago when you murdered my father. You will pay dearly for his death. Even now I can hear his death screams from ten years ago. Every single moment I hear them. They beg to hear your screams, as you die by my hands. Ready your sword, for now is the time for you to die.”

Perytor gripped Anglides tightly and positioned himself in to a defensive stance. Za’kon drew from his sides two longswords wreathed in flame. 

Za’kon charged forward screaming towards Perytor. Before he could react, Za’kon had brought his sword through Perytor’s chest and dealt him a telling blow. Perytor felt the steel and flame and gritted his teeth as he swung Anglides at the half-fiend. The holy sword struck Za’kon as he continued past Perytor. 

Za’kon felt the sting of Anglides. His senses jolted and his muscles contracted. Never had he felt such pain swarm all over his body. He almost fell over from its intensity. He turned around, growling at Perytor who was holding Anglides like a holy symbol.

“My sword will slay you like it slayed Karyztor.”

“You will never live to see such a victory.”

Za’kon leaped in to the air and landed in front of Perytor, bringing his swords down like fiery rain of steel. Perytor stepped back from the pain and braced himself for more, while swinging Anglides furiously at the half-fiend.

Za’kon stepped back, bleeding profusely from the wounds of the holy sword. The wounds boiled and sizzled. He snarled at Perytor, and came up quickly with a quick strike. Perytor defended with Anglides, just as Za’kon expected him to.

Za’kon sent Anglides flying many feet away.

Perytor looked at Za’kon, who had both longswords pointed at him.

“Move, and you will most certainly die.”

Perytor took a step back and then began to dive for the sword, but not before Za’kon could slash him several times in the back. Perytor hit the ground, barely able to move, Anglides just a few inches out of reach.

Za’kon moved over to Perytor and rested the point of his longsword on Perytor’s back, with full intent to slay him.

“And now Perytor Gamash, you die.”

Just as Za’kon was to send the sword through Perytor’s back, he felt a stabbing pain in his own back. He turned around to see a man pulling out a second dagger. Za’kon pulled the first from his back.

Corwyn had bought Perytor some time to reach Anglides, and get into a kneeling position.

“Runt, you will die!”

Za’kon quickly charged forward and stabbed Corwyn in the stomach. Corwyn couldn’t match against the quickness of the half-fiend and soon after being stabbed, he fell to the ground.

Perytor stood on his feet, and bringing Anglides high he charged forward, yelling the battle cry of the Gamash family.

“Courage!”

Za’kon turned around to see the charging Perytor too late. 

Za’kon stood amazed, with Anglides deep in his chest and Perytor screaming as he sliced through Za’kon’s body.

“I failed.” Za’kon said, before dropping to the ground lifeless.

**********

Perytor dug a grave in the forest, on the spot that Corwyn had fell. It took him the portion of the day, but it was done. He had buried Corwyn, and left behind his holy symbol of Matrius to mark the grave. 

Before leaving, Perytor said a prayer to Matrius, to guide Corwyn to the afterlife and eternal bliss. He had left his holy symbol, his tears, and his good friend.

*End of Part 5*


----------



## NukePeng (Feb 20, 2002)

good stuff, hurry up with the rest or I'll make you smell my watch


----------



## Rune (Jun 28, 2003)

*Bump* for this thread.


----------

